# Ebay fixie moron of the week



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

This guy's ad says that the chainring on his Steamroller is 70T. When I wrote to correct him, he sent two angry e-mails telling me that I didn't know what I was taking about and that his "cranks are 70 teeth," and theorized that my legs just aren't "strong enough to ride cranks that big." When I explained to him that no one even makes a 70T chainring, he replied that you can buy "cranks with 300 teeth" if you want.

Oh, and check out the quality install of the "Major tailor" bars LOL

Feel free to pepper him with questions.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190219559115&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Welcome back, Joe. 

"gearing is 170X18." That's 1,056 inches, folks! 

Corrected gearing of 70 x 18 is still 105 inches. 

Hazzah! We are wusses.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> This guy's ad says that the chainring on his Steamroller is 70T. When I wrote to correct him, he sent two angry e-mails telling me that I didn't know what I was taking about and that his "cranks are 70 teeth," and theorized that my legs just aren't "strong enough to ride cranks that big." When I explained to him that no one even makes a 70T chainring, he replied that you can buy "cranks with 300 teeth" if you want.
> 
> Oh, and check out the quality install of the "Major tailor" bars LOL
> 
> ...


here's a 67

https://www.midcalracing.com/downhill/downhill_bike.htm

<img src=https://www.midcalracing.com/downhill/downhill_bike_files/image002.jpg>


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> here's a 67


Let's see you ride that down a hill in SF. 

Isn't that the same sized ring you have on your 29er?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Let's see you ride that down a hill in SF.


It's Dog Sloan's (Fixed). He wants to ride it down some hills in CA--at over 60MPH.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> here's a 67


And MDT, the same place Fixed got that one, will make larger ones on request.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

threesportsinone said:


> And MDT, the same place Fixed got that one, will make larger ones on request.


So theoretically that Moreon could have one on his Surly...I bet there isn't much ground clearance once you have a 70T on.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

In "Bicycle: the History" by David Herlihy, there are actually some pictures of policemen on bikes from around the turn of the century with huge front rings. There's probably a reason no one else has them . . .


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks like Allan Abbot's Bonneville bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> In "Bicycle: the History" by David Herlihy, there are actually some pictures of policemen on bikes from around the turn of the century with huge front rings. There's probably a reason no one else has them . . .


There are plans on the net for up to a 92T....

http://www.ihpva.org/Builders/Sprocket/


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

LOL.. great photos, guys!


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

He probably meant 70 gear inches, although my guess is that -someone else- told him it has 70 gear inches and he thought it has '70' gear or something silly like that.

On an unrelated note, thats a really really tight bend from the paul e-lever to the cable hanger thing, seems like you would have to pull the lever pretty hard to get over all that friction.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ProsperityRed said:


> He probably meant 70 gear inches, although my guess is that -someone else- told him it has 70 gear inches and he thought it has '70' gear or something silly like that.
> 
> On an unrelated note, thats a really really tight bend from the paul e-lever to the cable hanger thing, seems like you would have to pull the lever pretty hard to get over all that friction.


a 50x18 would be right around 70.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> a 50x18 would be right around 70.


I counted the teeth by blowing the photo up (I know I have too much time on my hands), and it is right at 50 teeth. I believe you are right that it is a 50x18. I sent him a message. We'll see what he says.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe he meant a 170mm crank length?


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

I just can't get over the bar position . . .


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Zero Signal said:


> I just can't get over the bar position . . .


major tailor bars no less.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

*$999.99*

And no bids. 

And even free shipping. And 'riddin' less than a year.

How do I contain myself.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Welcome back Joe.....The eBay guy is clueless.....My guess is someone told him 70 gear inches


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

> Looks like Allan Abbot's Bonneville bike.


How 'bout John Howard's bike that he went 152mph on, in the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah? (pic #2 isn't John Howard or his bike)


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Man I am surprised, I*

thought you guys were experts. Here is Mr. Campagnolo himself checking tolerances on a 300T

b21


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

barry1021 said:


> thought you guys were experts. Here is Mr. Campagnolo himself checking tolerances on a 300T
> 
> b21



Don't show that to Doug(Fixed)..he'll have that on his Bianchi..


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

SleeveleSS said:


> I counted the teeth by blowing the photo up (I know I have too much time on my hands), and it is right at 50 teeth. I believe you are right that it is a 50x18. I sent him a message. We'll see what he says.


I sent him a message a few hours ago as well suggesting it might have a 50 tooth front chainring, no reply message yet either. I'm guessing he got hammered with questions, probably hoping for a major sniping war in the final few minutes later tonight.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

He sold it, with 7 seconds to spare.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

treebound said:


> He sold it, with 7 seconds to spare.


PT Barnum rawks.

And I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

treebound said:


> He sold it, with 7 seconds to spare.


somebody actually paid $1000 for that POS? Amazing....can't you buy a brand new Surly Steamroller for that?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

hey don't insult my new bike. I'm a big fan of majer tailor.


----------



## MellowCat (Jul 30, 2004)

*even this one...*

is not 170!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MellowCat said:


> is not 170!


I'm amazed those cottered cranks can even handle that kind of torque.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Well my chainring is so big it bottoms out before my pedals on corners.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow.

A new Steamroller from Surly retails for $666.00

Someone must have really wanted that bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chris H said:


> Wow.
> 
> A new Steamroller from Surly retails for $666.00
> 
> Someone must have really wanted that bike.


Well it did have a King headset...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

MellowCat said:


> is not 170!


I'd be a little concerned about catching something OTHER than the road with that ring...ouch...................


----------

